# Monthly flea drops vs. 6 month flea injection



## Maggie the Cat

When I asked my vet about the flea treatment options they offered she mentioned that they now have an injection that lasts 6 months. Has anyone used this? I have always used Frontline or Advantix up until now and wonder if the injection is really as good as it sounds. I initially wanted to know if they had the monthly pill like they do for dogs, but she said they didn't but did have the drops and the injection. The injection sounds so much easier and I like that the topical drops wouldn't be potentially exposed to my children. And it is cheaper in the long run, but I'm curious if maybe it's too good to be true.


----------



## furryfriends251

I wouldn't. Reason being if it lasts six months, it has to be in the body for about that same amount of time? What if the cat has a bad reaction to it - you can't just take it back out! 

Same reason that I wouldn't use Convenia on any cats (see Convenia: Worth the Risk? by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: Long-acting antibiotic for cats that can have serious side effects) for information on that med.


----------



## Kobster

I've never even heard of a 6 month flea injection? Are you sure? There is a 6 month heartworm injection, but its only for dogs. Confused!


----------



## Maggie the Cat

Yes, I think that was what she said. It was for longer than a month, I know that for sure. Maybe it was 3 months... I'll call tomorrow and double check. And I also wondered how powerful it must be if it would last so long, but she did say she recommended it b/c was effective and didn't rub off like drops can. I'll post an update tomorrow and let you know the name and how long it lasts.


----------



## doodlebug

I googled and found this. It only interferes with the egg cycle and doesn't kill adult fleas. The cat has to be bitten for it to work. Only solves half the problem...

Program 6 Month Injectable for Cats Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

BTW...I hope you meant Advantage, not Advantix. Advantix is only for dogs...it contains pymethrins which can kill cats. You shouldn't even use Advantix on a dog when you own cats...if a cat comes in contact with it on a dog's fur it can be transferred and put the cat in danger.


----------



## Maggie the Cat

Thanks for the info!  Yeah, whatever the Advant__ flea stuff is for cats, sold from the vet. Honestly, I didn't realized that they were 2 different names, LOL. But I definitely never use dog stuff on a cat. The cat and dog are currently on Frontline drops. Hmmm... it only kills the eggs? I don't know that I care for that battle plan. If I'm going to use a flea treatment I want it to take care of eggs and born fleas alike. Guess I'll likely stick to the drops. Going to switch the dog to the flea pill, though. He sometimes tries to roll around and rub off the drops before they absorb.


----------



## doodlebug

Better check into the pill for dogs...it's probably the same stuff that only interferes with the egg cycle.


----------



## Kobster

Actually there are two flea pills for dogs. There Sentinel that works like the one heidi posted, just sterilizes the flea. And there is Comfortis which is a long lasting (30 day) version of capstar that kills fleas instantly. Not yet available for cats but its on its way I hope!


----------



## marie73

I was so depressed when I was told by someone that there was Comfortis for cats, went to get them at my vet's office, and found out - no such thing. 

I HATE fleas.


----------



## Maggie the Cat

I am definitely getting the Comfortis for the dog. I've heard good things from people I know whose pets use it. He's prone to rolling around and I worry that the drops will rub off. I am still on the fence about the shot for the cat. She's done well on the drops, but I would like to prevent any chance of my children getting that stuff on them (have a toddler who is bad about mouthing stuff) so it sounds tempting. Even though it only disrupts the life cycle, she's inside only and if the dog is also flea-treated I feel like it'll be effective for us. Still weighing options though....

And Marie- ME TOO!!! Battled them on and off w/our old cat several times and I refuse to let those little ******** take over, LOL!


----------



## marie73

But I have *inside* cats, imagine my frustration! :?


----------



## Maggie the Cat

Mine too. Our last cat was inside 100% and STILL he caught fleas probably 7 times in his 9 1/2 years. ??? We never could figure it out (this was before we had the dog). The vet told us that they were probably in our lawn or we could have carried one home from someone else's pet. So somehow we'd carry one in on our shoes or something and before we knew it 1 flea begot 1000s... 

Our current kitty is also inside 100% and we have an inside dog now as well. He goes out to potty, of course, and walks, and play time in the fence so we are extra diligent about his and the cat's flea treatments. NO WAY do I want to get fleas inside ever again. Besides having to rid the pets of fleas there's always the house to treat, too. Such a big hassle, but it must be done when a flea is found.


----------

